# Proftpd setup.

## CurtE

Okay, I'm setting up "proftpd" for an internal FTP access.  Dreamweaver cannot access the server via "vsftpd" so I have to use something different.

As per the Gentoo/ProFTPd instructions, this is what I have:

```
service proftpd

{

...

#Allow access from local network (ie, 192.168.0.0/24)

only from   = 192.168.0.0/24

#And from two remote locations

only from   = 10.1.1.2 sample.config.com

#Allow from anywhere

only from   = 0.0.0.0

...

}

```

I know this is straight "out of the box" code.  What do I really need, to be able to access the server via FTP from the 192.168.... and from nowhere else?  How do I set it up for two users?

----------

## linuxtechguy

Your best bet is to just use a firewall.

The guide you are following is only when you run proftpd through xinetd.

If you were to use that guide then the line would be:

```

service proftpd

{

only_from   = 192.168.0.0/16

}

```

----------

## CurtE

Thanks, that's what I was intending to do, use xinetd.

Any help on how to set it up for only my wife and I, as users?  

I'm thinking that it can't be too hard but I'd hate to do this wrong and open a door.

----------

## linuxtechguy

In proftpd.conf you can add:

```

<Limit LOGIN>

AllowUser userftp

DenyALL

</Limit>

```

Replace userftp with the username of the user to allow. I think for multiple users you can seperate with a space. If not try to add a seperate AllowUser line.

----------

